# List of Books for Each Legion?



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi, I am relatively new to Black Library books. I need some information and hope someone here will have the time to help me out. I know there are many books out there that pertain to each legion. I wish to know the names of the books that tell about each legion. 
example: What books are about Luna Wolves?
What Books are about Emperors Children? 
etc etc etc.................... 

Thank you for helping.


----------



## LunaticStrain (Apr 13, 2008)

I know a few.

The Soul Drinkers Omnibus. - Soul Drinkers chapter.

The Grey Knight Omnibus. - The Grey Knights chapter.

Blood Ravens: The Dawn of War Omnibus. - Blood Ravens chapter from the computer game Dawn of War.

The Space Wolf Omnibus. - The Space Wolf chapter.

That's all I can think of off the top of my head. Do you also want Chaos Space Marines?


----------



## pb100 (Sep 11, 2010)

Some books do not solely feature one specific legion. for example The Death Guard are a part of Flight of the Esienstien but the book isn't solely about them.

Luna Wolves/Son's of Horus - Horus Rising, False Gods, Galaxy in Flames, small roles in Nemesis, Fulgrim, 

Emperor's Children - Fulgrim

Alpha Legion - Legion

Death Guard - Flight of the Esienstien, 

Thousand Sons - A Thousand Sons, Small part of Prospero Burns 

Space Wolves - Porspero Burns, Tales of the Heresy

Word Bearers - The First Heretic, Tales of the Heresy, The Furious Abyss 

Night Lords - The Dark King, Konrad Cruz was also in The First Heretic

Imperial Fists - The Lighting Tower, Rogal Dorn and his Legion had small roles in Mechanium, Horus Rising, Nemesis, and Tales of the Heresy

Ultramarines - Furious Abyss, The First Heretic(only a few scenes) 

Raven Guard - Raven's Flight(Audio Book)

Dark Angels - Descent of Angels, Fallen Angels, Tales of Heresy

I might have missed a few.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

thank you guys very much. I know the Horus Heresy very well. I was more talking about Second Founding.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just to point out, its _Battle for the Abyss_. The Furious Abyss was the ships name in the novel, not the books title.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

For the Horus Heresy books:

Dark Angels - Descent of Angels and Fallen Angels, and their own short story Call of the Lion in Tales of Heresy
-
Emperors Children - Fulgrim, and significant roles and characters in Horus Rising and Galaxy in Flames, minor appearence in Thousand Sons
Iron Warriors - No book as of yet, very minor role in The First Heretic, will feature in Age of Darkness i believe
White Scars - None as of yet, very small role in Descent of Angels
Space Wolves - Prospero Burns, Significant parts in Thousand Sons and Battle for the Abyss, their own short story Wolves at the Door in Tales of Heresy
Imperial Fists - Minor roles in various books, especially Flight of the Eisenstein and Mechanicum, but also Horus Rising and Nemesis.
Night Lords - Very small role in The First Heretic.
Blood Angels - Minor role in Horus Rising and very small roles in Thousand Sons and Prospero Burns
Iron Hands - Large role in Fulgrim
-
World Eaters - Small role in Flase Gods, larger role in Galaxy in Flames, and significant role in Battle for the Abyss and their own short story After Desh'ea in Tales of Heresy
Ultramarines - Major role in Battle for the Abyss
Death Guard - Flight of the Eisenstein, minor roles in Galaxy in Flames, Prospero Burns and Thousand Sons.
Thousand Sons - Thousand Sons, significant role in Battle for the Abyss, and somewhat 'minor' role in Prospero Burns. Also small but important role in False Gods
Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus - Horus Rising, False Gods and Galaxy in Flames. Moderate role in Fallen Angels. Small roles in Flight of the Eisenstein, Fulgrim, Thousand Sons and Nemesis
Word Bearers - The First Heretic, their own short story Scions of the Storm in Tales of Heresy. Also significant role (through Erebus) in Horus Rising, False Gods and Galaxy in Flames. Significant role in Battle for the Abyss. Small/moderate role in Nemesis
Salamanders - Nothing as of yet apart from a very minor appearence by Vulkan in Fulgrim
Raven Guard - Small role in The First Heretic and another very minor appearence by Corax in Fulgrim
Alpha Legion - Legion


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Adding to that, chapters in the 40th millennium 

Dark Angels - Descent of Angels and Fallen Angels, Call of the Lion in Tales of Heresy, Angels of Darkness, The Purging of Kadillus. 

Emperors Children - Fulgrim, Horus Rising, Galaxy in Flames. A few also show up in Eisenhorn. 

Iron Warriors - Storm of Iron

White Scars - Hunt for Voldorius, Savage Scars

Space Wolves - Prospero Burns,Thousand Sons and Battle for the Abyss, Wolves at the Door in Tales of Heresy, 2 space wolves omnibuses, thunder from fenris. Upcoming Battle for the fang. 

Imperial Fists - Space marine, Sons of dorn, Helsreach by Aaron Dembski Bowden (black Templar chapter), Iron Snakes By Dan Abnett (iron Snakes chapter), Rynns world (crimson fist chapter), soul drinkers omnibus (soul drinkers chapter)

Night Lords - Lord of the Night, Soul Hunter

Blood Angels - 1 blood angel omnibus and a few other books by James swallow, also will be main legion in upcoming HH book 'Fear to tread'.

Iron Hands - Fulgrim

World Eaters - Flase Gods, Galaxy in Flames & Desh'ea in Tales of Heresy.

Ultramarines - Battle for the Abyss, First Heretic, Garro oath of moment and the Ultramarines series by Greham Macneill, assault on black reach

Death Guard - Flight of the Eisenstein, minor roles in Galaxy in Flames, Prospero Burns and Thousand Sons. One plague marine popped up in thunder from fenris. 

Thousand Sons - Thousand Sons, Battle for the Abyss, and somewhat 'minor' role in Prospero Burns. Upcoming Battle for the fang.

Luna Wolves/Sons of Horus in 40k Black Legion - Horus Rising, False Gods and Galaxy in Flames. Moderate role in Fallen Angels. Small roles in Flight of the Eisenstein, Fulgrim, Thousand Sons and Nemesis. In 40k they are in plenty of books as they are one of the most powerful chaos legions. Soul Hunter has them in as well as Abaddon.

Word Bearers - The First Heretic, their own short story Scions of the Storm in Tales of Heresy. Also significant role (through Erebus) in Horus Rising, False Gods and Galaxy in Flames. Significant role in Battle for the Abyss. Small/moderate role in Nemesis. Also The word barers series by Anthony Reynolds. 

Salamanders - Salamander series. 

Raven Guard - The First Heretic, Fulgrim, Hunt for Voldorious, Ravens Flight

Alpha Legion - Legion, Hunt for Voldorious. 

The legions make tones of appearances in books set after the heresy, I only know of some hope this helps.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

thanks guys!


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

You also got Sons of Dorn, Imperial Fists vs. Emperors Children.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

"Thousand Sons - Thousand Sons, significant role in Battle for the Abyss, and somewhat 'minor' role in Prospero Burns. Also small but important role in False Gods"

Really??? How the hech do the thousand sons have a minor role on their own homeworld? haha. 

and I just realized I've been mistaking Prospero for the Iron warriors homeworld for weeks now, thinking that Prospero Burns was an Iron Warriors HH novel. :headbutt:


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

When you read it you will be shocked at how small a part they play in that book. They show up on 3 or so pages than a little bit on the last 30 pages. You see more of the ultramarines in the first heretic.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

unxpekted22 said:


> "Thousand Sons - Thousand Sons, significant role in Battle for the Abyss, and somewhat 'minor' role in Prospero Burns. Also small but important role in False Gods"
> 
> Really??? How the hech do the thousand sons have a minor role on their own homeworld? haha.
> 
> and I just realized I've been mistaking Prospero for the Iron warriors homeworld for weeks now, thinking that Prospero Burns was an Iron Warriors HH novel. :headbutt:


Like raider said, you barely see them in Prospero Burns. 

Spoiler for Prospero Burns ahead


They feature in a tiny part at the beggining and..........that's it. You litertally don't see a single Thousand Son for the rest of the book if memory serves. You must have missed the part where the entire book is pretty much about how a deamon manipulated the Space Wolves into attacking the Thousand Sons, whilsts the Sons themselves never really featured in the entire book


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Cadian blood by Aaron Dembski Bpowden, I haven't quite finished it yet, but the Raven Guard have been in it, as well as the Death Guard having a massive role in the book, Typhus the herald, who was first captain of the Death guard during the heresy has shown up.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Overall the part of the Raven Guard in the book is rather minimal and can be swapped out for any chapter if we are being honest. Its not a book about loyalist marines, and given who the enemy is there isn't much they can honestly do. (Pretty sure when the Raven Guard shadow-captain introduces himself he simply goes by captain rather than his actual title. Otherwise good book.)


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Well the Raven guard are in Cadian Blood more than the Thousand sons are in Prospero burns.


----------

